# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #8: Better optics = better quality and introducing grey resin

## Eddie

*Project Update #8: Better optics = better quality and introducing grey resin*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

We just returned from after 3 days at Photonics West 2014 in SF.
Using newly learned knowledge we were able to greatly improve print results with better optics, decreasing "fuzz" and greatly improving quality. Check out the pictures here:
Left Side New No Fuzz vs Right side Old Fuzzy
FSL3D is dedicated to providing the best possible output quality for the price in a laser 3d printer.  Compare our new results with a more expensive competing SLA printer using their grey resin.
Competitor SLA printer on left, FSL3D Pegasus Touch on Right
Without magnification all 3 looked ok but when quality counts, better optics on Pegasus Touch delivered!

Grey resin was a popular request so here is a picture of our new grey resin.  We can now offer grey as a standard color.  Other color choices to come!
FSL3D Grey Resin

----------


## garbage

Awesome improvements! Can you comment on the tuning of the optical path? Have you replaced the lenses?
Can you comment on the resolution the birdcage is printed in? Is this 25 microns? Will the improvements of the optical path even lower the proposed resolution of 25 microns?

Regarding the grey resin: First of all great job to offer this choice. Can you confirm that all colours have the same physical and haptical properties?

----------

